# Seachem Stabillity your new best friend



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

If there is a question on cycling, bacteria, or anything to do with bio-filter or biomass.. or tank crashes etc.

The answere is *Seachem Stabillity*the tropical fish keepers' new best friend. It's a bottle of liquid bacteria gold. Everything a tank needs to convert ammonia to N2, N2 to N3. All you got to do is use as directed.

So if you're an aggressive water changer who just throws tap water into the tank and chases it with dechlorinator... seachem stability is your friend. 
Only got one filter in the tank and need to replace it? seachem stability is your friend. 
Want to start and establish a new tank in under 2 weeks, seachem stability is your friend. 
Do you want to throw 15 new fish into your tank all at once? Seachem Stability is your friend.
Not sure why your ammonia and n2/n3 readings are wierd? Seachem stability is your friend

Basically Seachem Stability is instant Bacteria Colony so always keep a bottle on hand for emergencies. It's not an end all be all cure for under filtered tanks, but will act as a great stop gap until you can fix/buy an extra filter.

I appologize for this advertisement, but this product is so good I think everyone especially beginners should know about it. :chair: :idea: :fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have products that are far better than seachem could ever hope to be...

I DON'T CYCLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cycle? WTH is that?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

amen brother...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

I fully "fess up" that I slobbered up here as I was not running good and did not realize that sr noted two existing tanks in his signature.

*BUT*



Osiris said:


> Cycle? WTH is that?





lohachata said:


> amen brother...


you folks have tons of experience and

IMHO someone getting into fish keeping without cycling their tank as evidenced by the concentrations observed via a liquid reagent test kit is inappropriate.

TR


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

well i;ve never cycled a tank but then again i'm on well water!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Zakk said:


> well i;ve never cycled a tank but then again i'm on well water!


Zk:

Just noting and not being argumentative.

The use of well water and the population of biological filtration media with ammonia and nitrite digestion bacteria are mutually exclusive.

TR


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

uhhhhhhh you lost me there!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I think he's saying that wells already contain those kinds of bacterias, I think.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, I agree- I have been using the Stability for some time now and it is great.
People I know on wells do not have the cycling problems us city folks have. it is a real pain in town with all the chemicals they add.- takes the full 6- 8 weeks to do it naturally.


----------

